# Color of a foal



## cliffork2004 (May 3, 2012)

My palomino mare just recently had a sorrel foal. The sire is a sorrel. I know there is a 50/50 chance of having either color but I noticed an odd color to her. She kind of almost have an orange tint to her and I was wondering if possibly she could turn into a palomino? Also her tail has some white on the sides. Neither one of the parents have a dun factor either. I have seen on the internet it possibly could happen but I just wanted some thoughts. This is our first foal ever so we are in the learning process. Thanks.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

It's a chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

man, that baby does look pretty orange. Could be my computer screen though. Super cute!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's chestnut. 

The faux dun markings you're seeing is foal camouflage and will shed out when she sheds her foal coat.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

The foal can only be a dun if atleast one of the parents were a dun. It doesn't hide or skip a generation. Though, I've never seen a palomino with a two-colored tail... The dorsal stripe on the foal is just counter shading, and will shed out when the baby sheds.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the dark part of the tail on the mare is just dirt.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

StellaIW said:


> I think the dark part of the tail on the mare is just dirt.


I had that suspicion, but I didn't think it'd be that dark and uniform :/


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Foal does look like a chestnut to me. But I won't completely rule palomino out - I have seen a few foals now born the most chestnut looking shade you can imagine, but are in fact palomino. I will hold out judgement until we have a shed or two


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what a cute mare and foal 
I love their color


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Foal does look like a chestnut to me. But I won't completely rule palomino out - I have seen a few foals now born the most chestnut looking shade you can imagine, but are in fact palomino. I will hold out judgement until we have a shed or two


Agreed...too early to tell, especially from pictures, but the foal may very well be a palomino, many or most of which are born a peach color, which the "orange" the OP descibes may be...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty foal! I wouldn't rule out palomino either. I've seen some palominos who I would have sworn were going to be a solid chestnut/sorrel, they were quite dark as a foal but shed out to be a lovely golden palomino.


----------

